# lol, cute vid



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry it's labs not poodles, but still very giggle-worthy!
dogs playing in the snow


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is funny! A typical Lab, love them just cannot stand the hair and smell lol.

I wonder if it was mixed with a poodle how it would go down the hill? :wacko:


----------

